# Reconstituting peptides is confusing me and driving me crazy



## WendysBaconator (Aug 28, 2011)

KEep in mind i am not good at math at all, my worse class in college.

I bought ipamorelin 2000mcg x 2ml.

1. When i add the 2ml of bac water, do i shake the vial? gently swerl it? or just let it sit there and itll dissolve?

2. Do i put the peptide in the fridge? Should the bac water be cold when i add it?

Complete noob questions but ive never ran a peptide. Im googling and found a few sites but most of them are for reconstituting IGF.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry, would like to add what i understand so far.

2000mcg/1ML = 20mcg per IU. So its better to not add 2ML because 2ML of bac water added to 2000mcg = 10mcg per IU.


----------



## GMO (Aug 28, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> KEep in mind i am not good at math at all, my worse class in college.
> 
> I bought ipamorelin 2000mcg x 2ml.
> 
> ...



*I would add 2ML of water b/c then the .10 mark on your slin pin will be 100mcg, which is how much you should inject each time you pin.*


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 28, 2011)

^^^^ GMO has got you covered, put bottle at angle and slightly turn it to get it all to dissolve. what he said is right on the money


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

glad i found this my dumb ass was wondering the same thing!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to get in on some peptides also but not sure... 
-does it come with the BAC water?, 
-does it absolutely need to be refrigerated? (ppl in my house will be like wtf is this? lol)
 -guessing you add the water via pin in vial? 
-how do you know it is completely balanced and you won't have a "hot" pin once and a low potency in the other?


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I want to get in on some peptides also but not sure...
> -does it come with the BAC water?,
> -does it absolutely need to be refrigerated? (ppl in my house will be like wtf is this? lol)
> -guessing you add the water via pin in vial?
> -how do you know it is completely balanced and you won't have a "hot" pin once and a low potency in the other?


 
No bac water is not included as far as i know. BUT you can purchase it on amazon VERY cheap. I was told it DOES NOT HAVE to be refrigerated by some very reputible people. im in the same boat and do not want it hanging around in the fridge lmao. Im pretty sure you do place the water in the vial via a pin im pretty sure if u just take ur time and pay atention everythng will come out at or very very close to the dose you need it at =)


----------



## WendysBaconator (Aug 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> *I would add 2ML of water b/c then the .10 mark on your slin pin will be 100mcg, which is how much you should inject each time you pin.*


 

I will be adding 2ML. Thanks again man!


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 28, 2011)

depends on where you get it. cem usually provides what is needed for it. contact them before ordering so your covered and can get whats necessary. and yes once mixed they need to be in fridge


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> depends on where you get it. cem usually provides what is needed for it. contact them before ordering so your covered and can get whats necessary. and yes once mixed they need to be in fridge


 what happens if their not in the fridge and a cool dark place like i was told?


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

if mixed and not in the fridge, they will most likely spoil. but if not mixed they can be out in cool dark place. if it cant be fridged my friend, i would not get it


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

S.O.B. hahah ok well i guess ill have to buy the mini fridge i always wanted then!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

Mini fridge FTW!! 

Rockymountain medical has the best deal on bac water.... FYI


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Mini fridge FTW!!
> 
> Rockymountain medical has the best deal on bac water.... FYI


 hahah awesome ill check em out. minim order?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> hahah awesome ill check em out. minim order?


 
Nope like 30 bucks for 25-30ml vials of bac water. Enough to last you for a WHILE. 

Some of the shit on amazon had sodium chloride instead of benzyl alcohol. It was confusing.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Nope like 30 bucks for 25-30ml vials of bac water. Enough to last you for a WHILE.


 sweet!


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

i would check out cemproducts aswell. i love them, and there products are very very good. haha mini fridge. cant keep it in the big one. others might find it haha. 
diabetic cooler would be good too. just plug it in and its small and holds like 10 vials


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> i would check out cemproducts aswell. i love them, and there products are very very good. haha mini fridge. cant keep it in the big one. others might find it haha.
> diabetic cooler would be good too. just plug it in and its small and holds like 10 vials


 hahah thats exactly why i cant put it in the fridge. thats sweet thanks for the tip ill pick one up! i just saw a thread the other day about CEM  lots of fishy stuff being said about them. Ill stick with extreme due to the fact i already ought from them and know their gtg and also i live pretty close si i get my packagaes in 2-5 days =)


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 29, 2011)

Any good reccomendations on a mini fridge on the cheap?

would like to do this as well but having vials in my fridge would not go over so well. How long exactly would it be good if not refrigerated?


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Any good reccomendations on a mini fridge on the cheap?
> 
> would like to do this as well but having vials in my fridge would not go over so well. How long exactly would it be good if not refrigerated?


 x2 and idk about you but last time i went ot brands mart they had a tiny mini fridge perfect for a couple vials some water maybe some milk nothing to big or crazy but it was like 50 bones. but i would also like to know how long this might last w/o the fridge


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Amazon.com: Mini Fridge Cooler / Warmer Mini Cooler & Warming personal fridge AC/DC Black: Kitchen & Dining


i thought this was pretty cool. perfect size to store away in my closet or somthing and will fit enough stuff in it. the medical coolersa i found where to much $


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 29, 2011)

haha nice, you'll all set. allegro medical dot com sells diabetic coolers if you want aswell. and nothing wrong with extreme


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 29, 2011)

wait looking at the above link, it says it cools to 32 degrees below the ambient temp. If it's in the 90's inside will still be 60 something. Is that cool enough?

edit: also doesn't come with an AC power cord, and must be turned off for 1 hour every 24 hours of continuous use. What bout these medical coolers?


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> wait looking at the above link, it says it cools to 32 degrees below the ambient temp. If it's in the 90's inside will still be 60 something. Is that cool enough?
> 
> edit: also doesn't come with an AC power cord, and must be turned off for 1 hour every 24 hours of continuous use. What bout these medical coolers?


 oh thats bullshit i didnt even see that =( the medical coolers i found on amazong where to much $ for the price i found those for i would bought a very small 1.8 cubic Ft. fridge ill have to look into them though. if i can keep a medical fridge on 24/7 and it will keep the items inside cool enough and not make a shit ton of noise like a real fridge then i guess id pony up


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 29, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> oh thats bullshit i didnt even see that =( the medical coolers i found on amazong where to much $ for the price i found those for i would bought a very small 1.8 cubic Ft. fridge ill have to look into them though. if i can keep a medical fridge on 24/7 and it will keep the items inside cool enough and not make a shit ton of noise like a real fridge then i guess id pony up


$62.50

Micro Fridge - The Medi-Fridge Micro Fridge - Allegro Medical Supplies


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

nice^


----------



## Gr8gear (Aug 29, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I want to get in on some peptides also but not sure...
> -does it come with the BAC water?,
> -does it absolutely need to be refrigerated? (ppl in my house will be like wtf is this? lol)
> -guessing you add the water via pin in vial?
> -how do you know it is completely balanced and you won't have a "hot" pin once and a low potency in the other?



1) peptides typically do not come with bsw. It can be purchased from reputable vendors such as extemepeptides or ar-r.
2) refrigeration is essential, as it helps stabilize the active life of the compound. Get creative.....I store mine in a box of butter, knowing my girl never uses butter.
3) correct. Be sure to puncture the seal of the vial prior to reconstitution. To do this, simply pierce the rubber stop with the needle (make sure the syringe is sterile and is empty). The purpose of this is to disengage the vacuum seal, which will allow you to control the amount and speed of bsw applied during reconstitution. Turn the vial at a 45 degree angle and insert the syringe. Slowly let the bsw drip down the side of the vial, dripping down to the powder at the bottom. Let sit for a few minutes for absorption. Then pick up the vial, top side facing up and gently rotate the vial between your thumb and index finger. BE SURE NOT TO SHAKE!!!
4) Following this method will ensure maximum absorbtion. If your product is legit, you will have no issues with separation.

Good luck


----------

